# Do men like aniseed,fennel,licorice more than women?



## morgandollar (Feb 21, 2018)

Interesting how all the men who are polled said yes while women are split 50/50. I asked this question on several MBTI groups on Facebook, and didn't really notice a difference in gender, except that most of the people who HATE fennel and licorice were female. Most men and women alike said they enjoyed the taste. But I think women tend to be more likely to be picky eaters anyway, because of their stronger sense of taste/smell.


----------



## Strelnikov (Jan 19, 2018)

What are aniseed, fennel and licorice? The first 2 words... I've never heard them before.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I went through a phase when I liked Sambuca/Ouzo, but it was very short-lived. I've never really been a fan of black licorice, however, I do like root beer/sarsaparilla (which does commonly have anise in it).


----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

Older male here... I've always despised the taste of black licorice and anise (including anisette and Sambuca... my dislike of them make me a bit of an outcast in my Italian family). Not crazy about fennel either, but it's not a deal breaker if it (or seeds) are found in foods (also common in Italian cooking).


----------

